# Extinct toad thrives in lab



## Jimbobulan (Jul 30, 2011)

July 22, 2011—A tiny Tanzanian toad that all but disappeared after a dam reduced its waterfall habitat is being bred successfully in Syracuse, New York.
Video -- "Extinct" Toad Thrives in Lab -- National Geographic


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 30, 2011)

thats cool, i love stories where a species is on the comeback from our activities.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2011)

Now that's locale specific.

Here's something else I thought was good news in the amphibian world.

Miniature frog discovered in the Pilbara - Australian Geographic


----------



## Rhomany (Aug 3, 2011)

Nyaww they're adorable!


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 3, 2011)

they are sort of different to toads even though they are one because they rely on constant rainfall/misting to survive and thrive unlike other species of toad that require little to no water unless laying eggs! truly unique!...


----------



## Jimbobulan (Aug 9, 2011)

i think the toads should be introduced to the american herp cummunity, imagine the numbers they could produce. Theyre cute as hell and the 22 hours of misting isnt a huge demand with the right set up.


----------



## K3nny (Aug 9, 2011)

Jimbobulan said:


> i think the toads should be introduced to the american herp cummunity, imagine the numbers they could produce. Theyre cute as hell and the 22 hours of misting isnt a huge demand with the right set up.



would've picked the Europeans, pretty notorious bunch in terms of natural reproduction of ecosystems in their terrariums


----------



## Jimbobulan (Aug 12, 2011)

I was just thinking cos they're based in america it would be easier but yeah give the europeans a go too


----------

